# appli santé n'enregistre plus les données



## kinon (8 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours l'appli Santé n'enregistre plus les données d'activité (marche).
(J'ai l'impression que c'est depuis la mise à jour 10.2.1. Est il possible de savoir le jour exact où j'ai fait cette maj pour voir si il y a concordance,))
Y a -t il un problème connu ou une manoeuvre de ma part a-t-elle pu désactiver cette fonction?

iPhone SE

Merci


----------



## Raphaël_RG (9 Février 2017)

Bonjour as tu regarder dans réglage, confidentialité puis mouvements et forme?


----------



## kinon (9 Février 2017)

Raphaël_RG a dit:


> Bonjour as tu regarder dans réglage, confidentialité puis mouvements et forme?


Merci de ta réponse. Oui tout était activé.
Mais suite à une nouvelle synchro hier dans iTunes les données s'inscrivent à nouveau mais pas celles des jours précédents...donc je ne saurai pas ce qui a provoqué le problème. Peut être simplement la mise à jour?


----------



## Raphaël_RG (9 Février 2017)

Bizarre


----------

